# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Microsoft Imagine Cup 2017 в Киеве: белорусская команда вышла в международный финал в Сиэтле!

## Labs

18 мая в Киеве состоялся региональный финал Microsoft Imagine Cup 2017. Белорусская команда Scrawlless заняла первое место и вышла в международный финал, который пройдет в июле в г. Сиэтл (США). 

Региональный этап международного технологического конкурса для студентов и старшеклассников Imagine Cup 2017 состоялся в Киеве под эгидой Microsoft. Ежегодное соревнование дает возможность юным разработчикам приобрести опыт работы в команде, представить свои проекты экспертному жюри и выиграть грант на их развитие. В этом году конкурс Imagine Cup отмечает 15-летний юбилей. За этот период в соревнованиях приняли участие более 2 миллионов студентов из 190 стран. 

В региональном финале Imagine Cup приняли участие 9 команд из 7 стран – Украины, Беларуси, Казахстана, Азербайджана, Грузии, Эстонии и Литвы. Первое место заняла команда Scrawlless из Беларуси. Ребята вышли в Международный финал конкурса, который состоится в июле в г. Сиэтл (США). Белорусские разработчики примут участие в состязании между 50 командами из разных стран. Победитель финального этапа получит грант в размере $100 000 на развитие проекта. 

Команда Scrawlless представила интернет-портал для детей с ДЦП и нарушениями мелкой моторики рук. Портал адаптирован к программе белорусских школ. С его помощью дети, которым из-за особенностей физического развития сложно писать текст и чертить, смогут выполнять домашние задания по алгебре и геометрии. В портал встроены модули для решения примеров с опциями вычисления в столбик и поле для черчения геометрических фигур. Портал будет полезен школьникам, которые находятся на домашнем обучении: с помощью сервиса можно отправлять домашние задания учителю и задавать ему вопросы онлайн. Разработчики утверждают, что у проекта большое будущее: его можно адаптировать к школьным программам разных стран и помогать детям по всему миру. 

«_В конкурсе Imagine Cup нет проигравших. Все команды продемонстрировали достойные проекты, получили консультацию экспертов, установили контакты, которые помогут им в будущем. Участие в соревновании с сильными соперниками и разработка первого проекта для многих станет началом успешной карьеры_», − комментирует Антон Шунков, технический евангелист Microsoft. 

Второе место в региональном финале заняла команда Neftchi из Азербайджана. Ребята представили приложение под названием Jabda, построенное на базе Microsoft Azure. С его помощью пользователи могут выбирать музыку в ресторанах и кафе. На третьем месте оказалась команда из Грузии, которая продемонстрировала устройство RehabGlove, помогающее восстановить моторику рук пациентам, перенесшим инсульт.

Принять участие в ежегодном конкурсе Imagine Cup 2017 могут школьники в возрасте от 16 лет, учащиеся средних специальных учебных заведений и студенты. Для этого необходимо зарегистрировать команду на официальном сайте конкурса. Условие Microsoft Imagine Cup – разработать инновационный проект и представить его жюри.

----------

